# The soap scent review board



## pops1

Can anybody tell me why the site seems to be off line ? ,Tried to go there yesterday and again today but nothing comes up :?


----------



## heartsong

*x*

hi there!

i just went right to it! http://soapscentreview.obisoap.ca

try that!


----------



## zeoplum

I was wondering the SAME thing!  Monet....when I click on your link, I get a blank screen and my IE7 browser says DONE in the bottom left hand corner.  I came here looking to see if anyone else was having trouble.

Darn it.  I'm making soap tonight and really want to check on the FO's I'm planning to use.  They're all from Brambleberry.  I've already done a test batch that I split in half and added Lilac (not Cybilla) to one half and Ginger Fish to the other half (separated by a dam). 

Now I'm off to do a small batch using Sea Moss.

Oh well, I'll just say a prayer that everything turns out ok.

zeo


----------



## IrishLass

Over on another forum a handful of people were writing in with the same dilemma. I have IE and am able to get on, no problem. 

Those with IE, one thing you can do is to try checking your 'Compatability View' to update your settings. I've had to do that with a couple of sites recently (not the Scent review Board) and it took care of the problems I was having viewing those particular sites.  

IrishLass


----------



## pops1

l use Mozilla but also have IE and changed over to that to see if l could get it and l still couldn't so l have to check compatibility but since computers are not my thing could you please give me an idea what l actually have to do?I love the site and check all the time for help with fragrances .Why oh why do they have to fiddle with things  :x


----------



## heartsong

*Re: x*



			
				heartsong said:
			
		

> hi there!
> 
> i just went right to it! http://soapscentreview.obisoap.ca
> 
> try that!



i just clicked on the above link again and went right to it!  :shock: 

my search engine is "google"-maybe try that?


----------



## pops1

I have Google as my search engine already and l get the same results as Zeoplum.My screen is blank and it says done.When l use your link the same thing happens.This is driving me crackers :x


----------



## heartsong

pops1 said:
			
		

> I have Google as my search engine already and l get the same results as Zeoplum.My screen is blank and it says done.When l use your link the same thing happens.This is driving me crackers :x



could i look something up for you?  i'll try emailing them for you all-just tell me what you want me to say. (i'm no brain when it comes to computers!)


----------



## pops1

It would be great if you could email them and ask why we are having trouble reaching their site.I haven't got anything specific l need to find out at the moment but l usually go and have a browse every night and l am missing my daily fix


----------



## heartsong

*x*

back again!   

i left a pm with lilli, the administrator of the forum outlining the issue and asking her if she would please post any info here in the SMF forum.  i will continue monitoring my "in box" at SSR, too.

hope this gets cleared up soon!


----------



## zeoplum

Thank you Monet!


----------



## IrishLass

pops1 said:
			
		

> l use Mozilla but also have IE and changed over to that to see if l could get it and l still couldn't so l have to check compatibility but since computers are not my thing could you please give me an idea what l actually have to do?I love the site and check all the time for help with fragrances .Why oh why do they have to fiddle with things  :x




Click on the below link and then click on 'Compatability View' on the left side of the page. It will tell you what to do. HTH!   


http://www.microsoft.com/windows/intern ... asier.aspx


IrishLass


----------



## pops1

Thankyou Monet and Irish Lass.
I think l will wait until my husband is here to tackle the comparability thing.I did try but whatever l did wasn't right .


----------



## zeoplum

Those instructions appear to be for IE8.  I haven't downloaded that one yet.  So I'm wondering if it's something else.


----------



## pops1

I downloaded IE8 and tried the compatibility thing and it says its comparable
but now gives me an error message saying l am not authorised to see it. 
 :x Now l am really cross.


----------



## heartsong

*x*

just checked for a message at SSR-nothing.

BTW, i've noticed very little activity on the board for the last week or so.


----------



## Milla

If you can see the website, don't log out.  I can't get on with any of my computers with IE8 or Firefox.  I tried the compatibility switch to IE7 and that didn't work.  So then I thought if I logged out of my laptop I could log in on my other computer, but now I can't load anything!  Luckily I had just done all of my searching yesterday and don't need it, but it looks like something is wrong with the website.


----------



## heartsong

*x*

still no answer from lilli.  :cry: 

here is her email address:

[email protected]

perhaps you could leave her a message?


----------



## Milla

*Re: x*



			
				heartsong said:
			
		

> still no answer from lilli.  :cry:
> 
> here is her email address:
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> perhaps you could leave her a message?



Thanks!  I just sent an email!


----------



## IrishLass

That is so weird how some people are able to log on perfectly fine while others are not. I can log on with absolutely no problem at all, so if anyone needs me to, I am willing to look stuff up for ya until the mystery is solved.


IrishLass


----------



## pops1

Just been browsing on some forums and there seems to be lots of complaints about this problem.On one of them Lilli from the Scent review board made some comments dated the 4th August
http://www.thedishforum.com/forum/index ... pic=123092 
Since she hasn't made any further comments on this subject l think they have a major problem.
So it looks like l am just going to be patient and hope it gets fixed soon,I really miss my daily visit to the board  :cry:


----------



## gekko62

I just sent a broken website report to firefox,hopefully they'll be able to shed some light on the problem.
Im having a few problems today.Taking forever to get to the dish,or Im getting 'no suitable nodes available' 
So anyone have teenagers?? We need some SERIOUS help!


----------



## artisan soaps

..


----------



## pops1

Still no web site,this must be a major problem . :cry:


----------



## gekko62

pops1 said:
			
		

> Still no web site,this must be a major problem . :cry:



yeah,there have been problems web-wide for days now.Who's responsible for the whole web?And Kitten Love could be causing probs on that scale? :?


----------



## cwayneu

Same for me. White screen on both IE 8 and Firefox, even after clearing all temp files and cookies. I have tried this on XP and Vista systems with the same result.


----------



## cwayneu

I still cannot connect to scent review with IE or Firefox (blank screen). I did a PING to the site name and got packets back just fine, so I know they're alive. If I try to connect to the IP address that PING gave me (75.86.165.119), IE and Firefox both give me the page below. I emailed this information to their review board address to see if this helps.
_____________________________________________________________________
"If you can see this page, then the people who manage this server have installed cPanel and WebHost Manager (WHM) which use the Apache Web server software and the Apache Interface to OpenSSL (mod_ssl) successfully. They now have to add content to this directory and replace this placeholder page, or else point the server at their real content.

ATTENTION!
If you are seeing this page instead of the site you expected, please contact the administrator of the site involved. (Try sending an email to <[email protected]>.) Although this site is running cPanel, WebHost Manager, and Apache software it almost certainly has no other connection to cPanel Inc. or the Apache Group. Please do not send mail about this site or its contents to cPanel Inc. or the Apache Group.


----------



## kittywings

I just tried this second to get on and started getting excited when it seemed to be loading actual items from the page... but then I realized that it's just a placeholder page!  

I really hope they get it fixed!


----------



## kittywings

I just tried this second to get on and started getting excited when it seemed to be loading actual items from the page... but then I realized that it's just a placeholder page!  

I really hope they get it fixed!


----------



## artisan soaps

..


----------



## pops1

Can't wait,it funny how much you appreciate a thing when you can't have it.


----------



## Milla

Thank goodness!


----------



## heartsong

*x*

this is so bizarre!

i've been going in and out of the forum-no problem until the end of last week (thurs?).

since then all i get is a blank white page with "done" on the lower left side.

i'm crossing my fingers that they get this fixed soon, for ALL our sakes!


----------



## Guest

Amen sister , I so miss being able to go there  :cry: 


Kitn


----------



## carebear

Worry not, Lilli will get to it when she can.  She's dealing with some stuff but when she gets home she'll make it a priority.

She loves it as much as we do.

(BTW, I can access it through my blackberry - so if you have any simple questions I can try to answer them)


----------



## heartsong

*x*



			
				carebear said:
			
		

> Worry not, Lilli will get to it when she can.  She's dealing with some stuff but when she gets home she'll make it a priority.
> 
> She loves it as much as we do.
> 
> (BTW, I can access it through my blackberry - so if you have any simple questions I can try to answer them)



that's very thoughtful of you-thank you!


----------



## Bnky

I get a blank white page also when I try to go there.  Is it still the same website?


----------



## artisan soaps

..


----------



## Milla

just got an email from Lilli that the board was back up and running!


----------



## Saltysteele

i had never been there, but followed the links in this or the other thread, and it's been up for at least a week, i think, for me.

although, the one i had been going to, NO ONE was posting, except like 2 people

what's the url, just to be sure i've got the right one


----------



## Saltysteele

scratch that.  i was going to the incorrect one.

i had this one linked, and just thought it was incorrect.  however, now it works 

http://soapscentreview.obisoap.ca/


----------



## artisan soaps

..


----------



## Saltysteele

yeah, the one i was going to was the chandler's site.

do you have to be registered before you can view any posts?  i'm not seeing anything, aside from first timer issues (not to use hotmail, yahoo, etc., difficulty logging in, etc.)

i understand they may have just gotten up.  i just don't know whether to be anxious, or not...  lol  

my account has been activated, and my question has been answered.


my GAWSH!!

i don't know where to begin reading!!


----------



## Milla

Saltysteele said:
			
		

> my account has been activated, and my question has been answered.
> 
> 
> my GAWSH!!
> 
> i don't know where to begin reading!!



LOL!


----------



## soapbuddy

It now works! I was able to get in tonight.


----------



## pops1

Oh Joy
It's Christmas come early
Hurrah


----------



## kittywings

It's working for me now too!  ... though now I need to wait to be approved.     :cry:   

But I'm still jazzed!


----------



## cwayneu

yeah.... it works....


----------



## Guest

Hopefully I will be able to register. My email address (from my ISP) doesn't use their name in the email addresses (maybe they ran out of names?) ...so other boards have rejected me  :cry:


----------



## kittywings

Does anyone know how long it usually takes after registering before being approved to use the site?  It's been 3 days and I'm DYING!!!


----------



## Saltysteele

did you use a non-hotmail/yahoo/excite email address?  it says those it will automatically reject, and that you have to use a ISP provided one, like Comcast, verizon, etc.

I'd try again!  I never knew what I was missing, until they finally came back online and i signed up......

am i succeeding in making you more anxious


----------



## kittywings

I wrote to Lilli and turns out I had used my hotmail e-mail but I re-did it right then... I think I pissed Lilli off though, she seemed a bit snippy, but I'm sure it's annoying to answer the same questions again and again.  I thought I had read everything.


----------



## Saltysteele

hey, dun't matter now, dude!  you'll be in in no time


----------



## kittywings

UGH!  I had to do it AGAIN because I used my .mac address instead of my ISP address, she's not messing around and I REALLY think she's gonna hate me now!


----------



## Saltysteele

no way!

believe me, it's worth the trouble!!


----------



## kittywings

I'm finally on!  I think we're ok now... I find being very self-deprecating helpful in situations like this.

I do love the site though!!  I wish I had found it before ordering some stuff though....


----------



## kharmon320

I forgot how much I love the Soap Scent Review Board!  So much information available.


----------



## Jeboz

Do you think it would be useful for a non US member?


----------



## KiwiMoose

Jeboz said:


> Do you think it would be useful for a non US member?


I’ve been using it (once I found out which US companies my NZ supplier was ordering from). And I find it very useful.


----------



## Jeboz

KiwiMoose said:


> I’ve been using it (once I found out which US companies my NZ supplier was ordering from). And I find it very useful.


I notice you mentioned Candle Science the other day as well - was that through a local supplier or did you organize shipping yourself? They say they don't send internationally.


----------



## Lin19687

Post is from 2009 people
and the reviews from there are all 6+ years old so you can't be sure


----------



## KiwiMoose

No - they are all brought into NZ by a supplier here.  It was @penelopejane that found out for me they they sourced from Candle Science ( or maybe @SaltedFig?)  I can't remember now - some Aussie anyway 



Lin19687 said:


> Post is from 2009 people
> and the reviews from there are all 6+ years old so you can't be sure


Oh - I thought they were referring to the Fragrance Review Chart?


----------



## Jeboz

KiwiMoose said:


> No - they are all brought into NZ by a supplier here.  It was @penelopejane that found out for me they they sourced from Candle Science ( or maybe @SaltedFig?)  I can't remember now - some Aussie anyway



Their fragrances sound great by all accounts. Lots of mine start off fine but then fade away.................... much like my willpower when faced with chocolate


----------



## DeeAnna

KiwiMoose said:


> Oh - I thought they were referring to the Fragrance Review Chart?



No, the original posters from 2009 are discussing the Soap Scent Review Board (SSRB) in its heyday. It's not nearly as active nowadays as it was back then. I still visit it from time to time, but if the reviews are older, I take the info with a big grain of salt. http://soapscentreview.obisoap.ca/

I think you're talking about the SMF Fragrance Oil Review, amiright? https://tinyurl.com/y8yqhtlt


----------



## Obsidian

Its really too bad the fragrance review board is so inactive. If it was easier to join, it might get more activity.


----------



## KiwiMoose

DeeAnna said:


> No, the original posters from 2009 are discussing the Soap Scent Review Board (SSRB) in its heyday. It's not nearly as active nowadays as it was back then. I still visit it from time to time, but if the reviews are older, I take the info with a big grain of salt. http://soapscentreview.obisoap.ca/
> 
> I think you're talking about the SMF Fragrance Oil Review, amiright? https://tinyurl.com/y8yqhtlt


Indeed.


----------



## SaltedFig

KiwiMoose said:


> No - they are all brought into NZ by a supplier here.  It was @penelopejane that found out for me they they sourced from Candle Science ( or maybe @SaltedFig?)  I can't remember now - some Aussie anyway
> 
> 
> Oh - I thought they were referring to the Fragrance Review Chart?


Wasn't me  ... I do recall @penelopejane talking about fragrances with you tho, so you were right the first time


----------



## beckster51

Obsidian said:


> Its really too bad the fragrance review board is so inactive. If it was easier to join, it might get more activity.


I actually found it very easy to join.  I just sent lilli an email, and she set me up.  I wish people would stick with the sites that are sharing valuable information rather than setting up their own sites.  The historical information on them is invaluable, just like the dish.  I admit that I am unlikely to enter all the data on a new site that I have already entered elsewhere.  Maybe I am just lazy.  ha ha


----------



## Lin19687

FYI, the SRB in the NG section has some updates from me recently.  I only did a few

I would say that most, if not the majority, of the scent started on there have had their formulas changed .  Many due to ingredients being changed or discontinued.


----------



## beckster51

Lin19687 said:


> FYI, the SRB in the NG section has some updates from me recently.  I only did a few
> 
> I would say that most, if not the majority, of the scent started on there have had their formulas changed .  Many due to ingredients being changed or discontinued.


Yes, I am aware of that.  That was my point in my post.  It would be helpful if people would continue to support a platform that is helpful rather than starting a new one, although a lot of some suppliers inventory has not been changed, if you ask them.


----------



## Lin19687

Their inventory may be the same scents, but the Formula's have changed and when they changed years ago, it isn't like they have that still listed on their web site.  ie: in 2016 we reformulated this ...

I do know that many didn't even tell people that they had reformulated and that was an issue back in early 2000's


----------



## kharmon320

I realized the post was very old but I was commenting that I had forgotten how much I loved the soap scent review board.  I still love looking through all the scents but keep in mind many companies are defunct and scents have been reformulated.  I just rediscovered it after a soaping hiatus and updated some of my most recent experiences with FOs.  Maybe we can bring it back to life.


----------



## SoaperForLife

Obsidian said:


> Its really too bad the fragrance review board is so inactive. If it was easier to join, it might get more activity.


Yes well, if everyone posted there from time to time it would be more active.  Honestly, it is still the best and easiest to use source for info on fragrance oils even if  the oils themselves have been reformulated due to the fire or the phthalate scare.  I do still post there even if I feel like I'm talking to myself....


----------



## Saponificarian

I can assure you @SoaperForLife that you are not talking to yourself as I often use it. Life has gotten really busy for me but plan to update quite a number of FOs I have used.


----------



## math ace

What or where is the SRB?

I've used this resource.. And recently contributed to 

the SFragrance Oil Review, @  https://tinyurl.com/y8yqhtlt

Is this the SRB or is it something else?


----------



## dibbles

math ace said:


> What or where is the SRB?
> 
> I've used this resource.. And recently contributed to
> 
> the SFragrance Oil Review, @  https://tinyurl.com/y8yqhtlt
> 
> Is this the SRB or is it something else?


http://www.soapscentreview.obisoap.ca/index.php


----------

